# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  What do you folks think of this budget build ?

## Jaladhjin

I'm interested in any & all opinions ideally maybe cheaper found options :-)

So long as they don't include phrases like if you don't mind a larger case/mobo.

The form factor is something I don't want to change.

System Builder - Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core, Radeon RX 580 8 GB GTS Black, ML08 HTPC - PCPartPicker

----------


## TehVoyager

if budget is the primary concern keep in mind you'll end up having to pay a bit of a premium for SFF. example: CPU cooler (if you're doing non SFF u can use the AMD stock cooler), case (110 for a kind of bland SFF? u could get a kind of bland non SFF case for 40 bucks) and PSU.

If SFF is the primary concern then you do you, i think the idea of SFF is kind of useless. PC is all about the upgrades, and SFF severely limits that. and they are a PITA to build.

----------

